# Caffeine Junkie's Vesuvius Journey



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Further to being requested my aim is to document my journey learning and (hopefully) perfect the use of my new Machine and Grinder combination.

I have upgraded from my Sage Barista Express which I have enjoyed for the past 18 months or so and felt I was controlling the variables well with.

The upgrade was to the Vesuvius Coffee Machine and Ceado E37S Grinder as pictured at home below -









Please feel free to chip in as any comments, feedback or help is much appreciated!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Really beautiful set up you have there. I'd be interested in your comparisons to you previous set ups, coffee taste better


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

So first things first, I popped down to Waitrose and further to reading some very useful posts on here in regards to water quality I picked up the Stretton Hills bottled water -









*Initial findings and observations*

*
*

So this is the first machine I have owned of this standard, I haven't had a machine with an E61 Group head so some of the findings maybe normal however I will list them either way -

1. The build quality of the Vesuvius is brilliant it is heavy and the mirrored finish looks beautiful.

2. The menu on the machine has a lot of functions yet is straightforward to navigate around and make amendments to settings.

3. The machine comes with 3 Portafilters as shown below -









4. The machine seems to get to heat in around 5/10 mins or so

5. When heating the portafilter in the machine it gets extremely hot, when tamping I've had to be careful.

6. The power of the steam wand is great.

On the sage I was able to texture the milk as the power wasn't even close, now trying on the Vesuvius I am way off it - It is like starting all over again.

It is so quick you have less time to "get it right".

All in all I am excited to play around with the machine, it's going to be a steep learning curve but hopefully one (with the help of the forum) succeed in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The machines needs 30-40 minutes to get to proper temp at the group head . 10 mins is boiler temp only . Use the eco and or timer function to speed things up


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The machines needs 30-40 minutes to get to proper temp at the group head . 10 mins is boiler temp only . Use the eco and or timer function to speed things up


I'll have at look at those functions in that case.

I will be setting the timer for the morning a good 30 minutes or so prior to making a coffee - Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Have fun with the new kit. Top end gear - No excuses now! It's down to you, the coffee, and the water !!!

Looking forward to your journey.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Further to @Mrboots2u recommending a 40 minute fire up of the machine to get up to heat I woke this am and popped the Vesuvius on in plenty of time.

I should note the machine has 2 time settings for each day for you to customise a time for the machine to come on, I totally forgot last night to set it.

So with my extremely warm machine i was ready to go, I ground 18g of beans and checked the profile setting I had set yesterday.

Rightly or wrongly I decided to have a consistent profile whilst getting used to the new machine as below -

*7 seconds @ 2 bar pressure*

*
30+ seconds @ 9 bar pressure*

This was the result -









18g for 27 seconds with 37g yield

Tasted ok and in all honesty I was happy the grind settings weren't miles off however please feedback any thoughts?

I am going to have to get regular cardiac screenings at the G.P's with all this espresso I'm now drinking


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Have fun with the new kit. Top end gear - No excuses now! It's down to you, the coffee, and the water !!!
> 
> Looking forward to your journey.


I know thats what worries me, I guess I'm just going to have to drink loads of coffee


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

my recommendations are thus: (Others may disagree)

Turn down to 6 bar for the main part of the pour - these days I don't even use profiles, just one constant 2 bar and one constant 6 and switch between them when the shot starts to develop (first drops), as suggested on these parts. I don't always use pre-infusion, but I do think it does make a difference with lighter roasts - YMMV. There are a lot of variables to play with, and I am using an EK as well, which does rather change things, but I'm not sure its all that different. One thing to note is if you want to do bigger shots, the Vesuvius portafilters, even the naked are too small. I ended up having to use a cafelat convertable portafilter in the end, after seeing someone else doing the same.

As for steaming, mine got infinitely better when I splurged and bought a foam knife (had to change the steam arm too, mind) , but then I found a lot of issues getting a swirl going with a bigger jug prior to that, and the price was mind buggeringly expensive for a steam tip, but hey...

Lastly, you are going to have to learn to strip and lube the cam. If the lever starts to feel a bit janky (and it will, give it time), then go here : http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication - it may be worth getting some Molykote in in advance, so you have it when you need it - I got mine here : http://www.exactrubber.co.uk/O-ring-installation-and-removal/Molykote-111-silicone-grease-100g

Obviously do water back flushes at the end of the day, as per usual, but I find a brush like the following after each shot extremely useful : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pallo-Coffeetool-Grouphead-Cleaning-Brush/dp/B014AQWFAW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1497442514&sr=8-6&keywords=group+head+cleaning+brush


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, and enjoy - its a lovely machine and infinitely flexible, congrats


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> One thing to note is if you want to do bigger shots, the Vesuvius portafilters, even the naked are too small. I ended up having to use a cafelat convertable portafilter in the end, after seeing someone else doing the same.


What is the maximum you can dose with supplied portafilter. Do 18g VST baskets fit these?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I used a 21g VST & it fitted fine.

Also I had a Cafelat convertable which worked well. I found the delivery spacing on the Cafelat double spout to be excellent.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> What is the maximum you can dose with supplied portafilter. Do 18g VST baskets fit these?


18g will fit the pf fine . Get a vst the stock baskets are not great and you need the best to get the best from the machines.

They are a couple of other mods I would suggest if your open to them.

Fit a Kdv shower screen - I'll find the links as to now and why . Will help Create more headroom and avoid channeling. Fit a smaller jet to reduce water debit .

Again when home I'll find links to to the stuff if you want it


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

This may be as a result of the EK, but I found that when pulling a shot more often than not the puck was expanding to the point where it hit the shower screen, even with a 20g VST, which caused some absolutely awful shots, many of which I ended up wearing - I replaced the shower screen with a KvdW 'cos of this and it did seem to help but the cafelat huge portafilter certainly seemed to cure all ills for me (I'm generally dosing around 20g).

The 20g did seem to sit a little high in the bottomless, but then that may just have been my particular one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re shower screen

From grindscience ( @Xpenno on here )

http://grindscience.com/2016/03/kees-van-der-westen-e61-group-screen-upgrade/


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Forgot where I got mine from, there was a place revealed to stock 'em in the UK on here. Phoned them up and they were rather confused with the sudden rush in demand...

Search will no doubt reveal all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In the comments to the link it makes mention of a stockist . Origin were stocking them also.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Turn down to 6 bar for the main part of the pour - these days I don't even use profiles, just one constant 2 bar and one constant 6 and switch between them when the shot starts to develop (first drops), as suggested on these parts. I don't always use pre-infusion, but I do think it does make a difference with lighter roasts - YMMV.


So you can change the pressure 'on the fly' without needing to program a profile? How does that work?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Also worth getting a silicone group gasket.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> my recommendations are thus: (Others may disagree)
> 
> Turn down to 6 bar for the main part of the pour - these days I don't even use profiles, just one constant 2 bar and one constant 6 and switch between them when the shot starts to develop (first drops), as suggested on these parts. I don't always use pre-infusion, but I do think it does make a difference with lighter roasts - YMMV. There are a lot of variables to play with, and I am using an EK as well, which does rather change things, but I'm not sure its all that different. One thing to note is if you want to do bigger shots, the Vesuvius portafilters, even the naked are too small. I ended up having to use a cafelat convertable portafilter in the end, after seeing someone else doing the same.
> 
> ...


thank you for the pointers, I will have a read around the stripping and lubing of the cam.

it actually came with a group head brush however I was looking at the one you left a link for prior to its delivery!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

@ronsil @Mrboots2u I was looking to at a VST basket however was getting confused on which size and ridged or not to get?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> This may be as a result of the EK, but I found that when pulling a shot more often than not the puck was expanding to the point where it hit the shower screen, even with a 20g VST, which caused some absolutely awful shots, many of which I ended up wearing - I replaced the shower screen with a KvdW 'cos of this and it did seem to help but the cafelat huge portafilter certainly seemed to cure all ills for me (I'm generally dosing around 20g).
> 
> The 20g did seem to sit a little high in the bottomless, but then that may just have been my particular one.


Thanks for the info and link to the info(@Mrboots2u) I've just read through and totally get the point about the shower screen upgrade, I will google and try and find a UK source for one today!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Thanks for the info and link to the info(@Mrboots2u) I've just read through and totally get the point about the shower screen upgrade, I will google and try and find a UK source for one today!


Check comments section . Company named there . You will need to ring them tho.

Re basket only diff is one has a ridge one doesn't ( easier to pop non ridged out of pf )


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Check comments section . Company named there . You will need to ring them tho.
> 
> Re basket only diff is one has a ridge one doesn't ( easier to pop non ridged out of pf )


I had looked at those, I tried to call a couple around 17:00 but too late in the day. I will try calling tomorrow!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I have just gone to backflush the machine but cannot find a backflush disc, should the machine come with one?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I have just gone to backflush the machine but cannot find a backflush disc, should the machine come with one?


Decided to put "another" order in to get a backflush disc, actually ordered x2 types as they were so affordable to see which I prefer using.

Ordered what I initially was looking for a blank backflushing disc and a Rubber backflushing disc (more of an easy insert?!)

To make up the order I went for a Ridgeless VST 18g basket as well.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

In regards to the Kees Van Der Westen (KVDW) IMS Shower Screen I was able to source one though one of the companies listed on the blog @Mrboots2u highlighted by @Xpenno details as below -

Richard at Espresso Works was extremely helpful and a pleasure to deal with, his email is [email protected] if you are looking to source similar.

Price £8.99 + VAT

DPD shipping £4.50 (price may vary if ordering other items such as coffee at the same time.

*So about £15 all in....*

Interestingly they also have a training and roasting side to the business -

*https://www.anvilcoffee.co.uk*


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks fantastic. I will be interested to follow your progress.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Have you had a go with the pressure profiling yet?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Have you had a go with the pressure profiling yet?


To get used to the machine I have stuck to one profile at the minute, I have set it at 2 bar pressure for 7 secs then ramp it up to 9 bar pressure for the remainder.

The plan was once I'm used to it I'll try and play around with other profile settings, this will be sooner than planned I feel


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

So DPD turned up this morning with the upgrade Shower Screen, I only arranged yesterday afternoon so very impressed by the service!!









Obviously being impatient I popped it on as soon as I got it, ran some water through it and then made a loverly coffee.

Going to have to brave the naked portafilter next!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Next mod> change the jet /gigliceur


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Next mod> change the jet /gigliceur


You have definitely lost me now haha


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

This has come on my radar, but I wasn't sure if people were actually doing this with the vesuvius - I take it its worth it then, even with pressure profiling?

How hard is this to do?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I'd be interested to know more about the jet modification, pros to doing/cost etc?!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I think I need to cut my debit card up, another delivery just arrived - I now have my VST basket in hand!

Just waiting on the machine to reach temperature then I am going to attempt a naked portafilter shot.

I will record it...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally don't think it's worth/beneficial to change the jet size....


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I think I need to cut my debit card up, another delivery just arrived - I now have my VST basket in hand!
> 
> Just waiting on the machine to reach temperature then I am going to attempt a naked portafilter shot.
> 
> I will record it...


My efforts have been well documented. I look forward to sharing yours with you.

If you haven't uploaded a video yet I found it easiest to do it to YouTube and share here


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I personally don't think it's worth/beneficial to change the jet size....


Horses for courses , I seemed to get better consistent lower pressure show when i changed it , made a big difference to the water debit ( you may think that dies something or not depending on what side of the fence you sit on ) .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> This has come on my radar, but I wasn't sure if people were actually doing this with the vesuvius - I take it its worth it then, even with pressure profiling?
> 
> How hard is this to do?


Some do , some dont, . It makes a change to the water debit , if that counts for anything . Me and Spence did it ( well Spence did it for me ) . I can't remember what size we settled on in the end , or if spence reverted back to the original size or not .. @Xpenno


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's an easy job but not something I've done on mine (I don't think @ronsil would have changed it). I'd be interested to hear Spence's thoughts and what size. I think I have some spares but am not sure what size they are.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

OK, so here was my 1st naked attempt, excuse the gym attire and big shinny bald head









Please critique as much as you feel appropriate as I want to learn from my errors -






I thought I would also include a couple of images of the puck post extraction -


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't critique as I have not a clue, I have subscribed though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Few dead spots there but really all that matters is , how did it taste?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

It tasted as good/similar to the previous shot when I used the double spout.

I then tried to change beans which I was sent today to try and it went everywhere, I had to take the grind to nearly the Ceado's finest capability to pull a shot over 10 seconds long!!

However I had a eureka moment and realised the beans "may" have been too fresh - roasted 2 days ago!!! School boy error I think?!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> It tasted as good/similar to the previous shot when I used the double spout.
> 
> I then tried to change beans which I was sent today to try and it went everywhere, I had to take the grind to nearly the Ceado's finest capability to pull a shot over 10 seconds long!!
> 
> However I had a eureka moment and realised the beans "may" have been too fresh - roasted 2 days ago!!! School boy error I think?!


Bit of movement from one side to other on puck, no real issues though.

I've learnt not to fret about minor issues like that, as per @Mrboots2u comment I am led by taste (provided extraction wasn't horrific).

Re age of beans I don't know what effect it has if you don't but I am aware advice is 10 days or so resting.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> It tasted as good/similar to the previous shot when I used the double spout.
> 
> I then tried to change beans which I was sent today to try and it went everywhere, I had to take the grind to nearly the Ceado's finest capability to pull a shot over 10 seconds long!!
> 
> However I had a eureka moment and realised the beans "may" have been too fresh - roasted 2 days ago!!! School boy error I think?!


7 days was always a go to point for spro . whats the beans , presuming your using same basket same dose .

they are fresh but 10 seconds seems extreme on your finest setting


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> 7 days was always a go to point for spro . whats the beans , presuming your using same basket same dose .
> 
> they are fresh but 10 seconds seems extreme on your finest setting


I may be wrong but I think its the finest on HIS setting as opposed to the grinders.

I think with the e37 you have 2 levels of adjustment. One for big adjustments and the second for macro slider so to speak. If the swap was between DSOL to LSOL its not unfeasible that 10 second spro within the macro setting


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Basket looks very full to me. Hard to know post extraction but remember the V needs lots of headroom. It's showerscreen is relatively deep. May be why your shot came through a bit unevenly. Smaller dose ground finer or bigger capacity basket.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

igm45 said:


> I think with the e37 you have 2 levels of adjustment. One for big adjustments and the second for macro slider so to speak. If the swap was between DSOL to LSOL its not unfeasible that 10 second spro within the macro setting


My mind went to this too, when I bought my E37s the grind was way too course and I needed to take off the top assembly via the 3 top screws and reposition the plate to a finer grinding position. My beans typically grind between an indicated 7 and 5 on the rubber collar so this may well be the issue.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Both points in regards to adjusting the burrs/grind settings I think will be a positive.... I re-read through the detailed review and will adjust the settings via the screw system next.

in fairness this was something I had overlooked.

Thank you for pointing out


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lot to learn with the Vesuvius but well worth the effort.

You're doing right by staying with same beans & the same profile to gain confidence.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You've probably done this already but if not... it's really worthwhile making sure the group head is perfectly level so that the water is distributed evenly. This seemed to me to be more important with low pressure preinfusion. My kitchen counter isn't perfectly flat. I can always tell if the machine has been moved because beads of coffee do not appear simultaneously in all of the basket holes.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Basket looks very full to me. Hard to know post extraction but remember the V needs lots of headroom. It's showerscreen is relatively deep. May be why your shot came through a bit unevenly. Smaller dose ground finer or bigger capacity basket.


I couldn't decide on what size VST to go for and ended up going for the smaller due to the fact I usually dose at around 18g.

I maybe should have gone for the larger size however I will start dosing at 17g and see how it goes - beans will last that bit longer as well


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

PaulL said:


> My mind went to this too, when I bought my E37s the grind was way too course and I needed to take off the top assembly via the 3 top screws and reposition the plate to a finer grinding position. My beans typically grind between an indicated 7 and 5 on the rubber collar so this may well be the issue.


I will be giving this a try tomorrow, glad to see I wasn't the only one.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Obnic said:


> You've probably done this already but if not... it's really worthwhile making sure the group head is perfectly level so that the water is distributed evenly. This seemed to me to be more important with low pressure preinfusion. My kitchen counter isn't perfectly flat. I can always tell if the machine has been moved because beads of coffee do not appear simultaneously in all of the basket holes.


I had only gone by the naked eye however can see how this could cause issues, I will get the spirit level out tomorrow.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have 18g and 20g VSTs and have been using the 18g with 18g doses for several months now. The headroom varies with the beans and grind and also tamping but I'm getting good results. 18g in a 20g basket leaves me with more wet pucks and although I also have an 8.5 mm gasket to add a bit of headroom over the standard 8 mm I've found the 8mm fine. I do quite often get a light impression of the shower screen but am not sure this is an issue.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

1. I checked whether the machine was level today, according to the spirit level we are good on this front.

2. I dosed 17g which seemed to give a better result.

3. Ceado adjusted, which through me out but now I'm back on the right grind track.

i popped to a local roaster and purchased some Ethiopian Yurgacheffe, took a few attempts dialling in but this coffee was incredible.

The tasting notes talk of "Tea like" and "Citrus - Lemon/Lime" and I could taste it from the espresso.... This was a real Eureka moment!!

I can't get over how much I just enjoyed this coffee, made at home with limited experience and was better than any espresso I've had out!!

I will post a picture of the purchased beans in case anyone was interested in a minute.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

caffeinejunkie said:


> .... made at home with limited experience and was better than any espresso I've had out!!.


 you just went through the mirror. There's no way back now. Welcome to Wonderland.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> 1. I checked whether the machine was level today, according to the spirit level we are good on this front.
> 
> 2. I dosed 17g which seemed to give a better result.
> 
> ...


sounds like you are on the right path...just a thought for point 1, make sure the E61 Group is level....not the machine!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Thanks @DavecUK, I hadn't checked the Group but now have and all seems level


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

It's a trick Dave showed me years ago by holding a spirit level underneath the grouphead and reminds me I should check my Verona again in its current location.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PaulL said:


> My mind went to this too, when I bought my E37s the grind was way too course and I needed to take off the top assembly via the 3 top screws and reposition the plate to a finer grinding position. My beans typically grind between an indicated 7 and 5 on the rubber collar so this may well be the issue.


Same here between 5 and 7 but generally closer to 5


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Reference leveling the head, it is not the external portion of the head that needs to be level but the "machined" portion where the screen sits, remove the distribution screw and place a packing piece on the central machined boss and use the level on this ( to get the level away from the outer part of the head).

On my Verona it is the entire E61 casting that is out of square and I am sure this is not a one off. When the machine is level the E61 head is not.

Adjusting the legs or packing is necassary.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

^^ yes. What Frank says. Makes a big difference.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Notices 2 things I would like assistance with over the past couple of days -

*1. Water Indicator*

*
*The Indicator more often or not seems to show 3/4 to 1/2 of a tank, is there a way I can trouble shoot this?

*2. Error Screen*

Not sure if this is to do with the machine over-heating but has you can see says filling up timeout?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Unless later versions were updated the water level indicator is either empty or not even though it gives the impression of being graduated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The filling up time out is a programming safety feature....when the water level is low, if it was plumbed, the inlet water solenoid would close preventing filling. You can change this, but I think it's set for 60s or so. The software does this check even if it's switched to tank mode.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Time for an update

i have been enjoying using the Vesuvius and the past few days have pulled some great tasting shots using Horshams Columbian beans.

the extraction and taste have been good using the 18g VST however the puck had been getting stuck to the shower screen when using 17g of coffee.

in my wisdom I ordered and received a 22g VST basket, the result was awful.... The extraction was all over the place even dripping along the portafilter handle. I used 18g in the basket.

Also it was a very quick pour.

I guess my questions are....

1. Could this be due to too little coffee?

2. Should I have gone for a 20g basket?? (If so would I be able to send this back?)

I went back to the 18g and again a great shot but touching the screen.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes way to little coffee in a 22g basket . you need 21-23 in that .

A 20 g basket dose is recommend for 18-20 ...

Would you be able to send it back , ask the retailer.

What do you mean by touching the screen, the puck will expand after the shot , it it's tasty dont worry too much /


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes way to little coffee in a 22g basket . you need 21-23 in that .
> 
> A 20 g basket dose is recommend for 18-20 ...
> 
> ...


That was my thoughts however I had been told that you need more clearance under the shower with this machine.

the last 5 shots have resulted in the puck getting stuck to the screen. If I leave the portafilter in until after I've enjoyed the coffee it tends not to be?!

i will ask however wasn't sure what is reasonable.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

So jut tried using Lever type profile settings and have recorded the results, clearly not perfect.

Can anyone advise on anything "standout" to adjust?






to add this is the 2nd time of using my new tamper as well


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not telling you what to do but , new basket , new tamper isn't going to make things easy . Try one thing at a time and wait till you've mastered/Sussed out one thing.

if you get good coffee then try not to faff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re head clearance - is still be sticking the the recommended doses for a vst - should give you enough . So +\- 1g of the basket Dose 17-19 for an 18g basket .


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> Not telling you what to do but , new basket , new tamper isn't going to make things easy . Try one thing at a time and wait till you've mastered/Sussed out one thing.
> 
> if you get good coffee then try not to faff


I should have said I went back to the old basket so the only thing that has changed is the tamper and profile settings


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I should have said I went back to the old basket so the only thing that has changed is the tamper and profile settings


Stick to one profile til you nail it ....What did the shot taste like anyway ..


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick to one profile til you nail it ....What did the shot taste like anyway ..


Using both the pre-infusion and a steady 9 bar and the latter Lever type profile both have been excellent in flavour albeit different flavours coming through with both now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Using both the pre-infusion and a steady 9 bar and the latter Lever type profile both have been excellent in flavour albeit different flavours coming through with both now


Enjoy the face that it tastes nice . Changing profile will more than likely needs some change to the grind each time .


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Enjoy the face that it tastes nice . Changing profile will more than likely needs some change to the grind each time .


Certainly enjoying it, enjoying the variables and adapting based upon them as well


----------



## abkaabi7 (Aug 28, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Certainly enjoying it, enjoying the variables and adapting based upon them as well


How is the machine overall. I am waiti g mines coming from Italy. But if you have some advice for starrting I will be very thankful.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

So I've had time to play with the Vesuvius and I am really enjoying it!

I initially set a Lever type profile with a pre-infusion however the past few weeks I have been using a steady 9-bar pressure setting.

Coffee just tastes so different from when I was using my Sage which at the time I loved.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I have been looking around and have struggled to find the recommended descaling routine.

Can someone advise on how to run a descale and any other advice please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I have been looking around and have struggled to find the recommended descaling routine.
> 
> Can someone advise on how to run a descale and any other advice please?


have you tried the vesuvius forum.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/service-and-descale-t163.html


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What are the level profile's pressure values like in the individual phases?


----------

